# Wet Wheel Grinder



## November X-ray (Jun 16, 2011)

I built this using the original motor and switch off of my 9 x 20 lathe leftover from a VFD/3 phase install.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 16, 2011)

What speed is the wheel running?


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 16, 2011)

It runs about 110 rpm, I still need to finish the grinding guides and belt guards, but this is a low priority for me at this time.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 16, 2011)

another view


----------



## smallfly (Jun 18, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> I built this using the original motor and switch off of my 9 x 20 lathe leftover from a VFD/3 phase install.


---i can see from your picture that you have purchased and enco carbide tool grinder.  i have done the same but have not had a chance to set mine up as yet.  what is your opinion of the enco grinder??  iam still in process of making a table for the grinders i have.   re  steve  in mont.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 18, 2012)

thats nice and sharpening would be slow well controlled and cool and i see you have what looks to be a leather wheel
ok i have a novic question
what is it best used for
would this be for the final sharpening of your lathe tools or more for knife type edges?
steve


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 26, 2012)

smallfly said:


> ---i can see from your picture that you have purchased and enco carbide tool grinder.  i have done the same but have not had a chance to set mine up as yet.  what is your opinion of the enco grinder??  iam still in process of making a table for the grinders i have.   re  steve  in mont.



Steve - it is not an ENCO, but a Harbor Frieght Special (probably the same unit) that I got for around 160 bucks new. I squared up the tables and bought a couple of good wheels for it and it works very well for my uses, but I cannot say if it is as good as a Baldor because I have never used a Baldor unit.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 26, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> thats nice and sharpening would be slow well controlled and cool and i see you have what looks to be a leather wheel
> ok i have a novic question
> what is it best used for
> would this be for the final sharpening of your lathe tools or more for knife type edges?
> steve



I mainly use the wet wheel to sharpen wood working tools and kitchen knives since my wife continually insist on using glass cutting boards instead of the wooden ones we have!


----------

